

Startup Quote: Pierre Omidyar, founder, eBay - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3702889751

======
raychancc
I built a system simple enough to sustain itself.

\- Pierre Omidyar (@pierre)

<http://startupquote.com/post/3702889751>

